# US Public School Education - Pros and Cons



## tigerbob (Mar 16, 2008)

I'll be moving to the US in the next few months.  Being a Brit, I've never experinced the US public school system.  My wife did, but it was 20 some years ago and she's lived in England for 10 years so her experience is to some extent out of date.

I have 2 children.  A daughter aged 10 and a son who will be 8 soon.  We will likely be living in the suburbs in the midwest.  I'd be intersted in some views about what I should be looking for as we look at deciding where they should go to school.  

What are the best / worst qualities of public schools in the US?  Are there legal limits to the number of teachers per student?  Do successful schools place more emphasis on education than others, or is a "well-rounded" education (sports, extra-curricular activities) proven to turn out better rounded kids?  How big of an issue is security in schools?

I recognise of course that this calls for huge generalization, and I will of course be researching it in detail, but this seemed like a decent place to start as opinions on these boards seem to cover a wide range of views.

Grateful for any insights you can give, and thanks in advance.


----------



## Annie (Mar 16, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> I'll be moving to the US in the next few months.  Being a Brit, I've never experinced the US public school system.  My wife did, but it was 20 some years ago and she's lived in England for 10 years so her experience is to some extent out of date.
> 
> I have 2 children.  A daughter aged 10 and a son who will be 8 soon.  We will likely be living in the suburbs in the midwest.  I'd be intersted in some views about what I should be looking for as we look at deciding where they should go to school.
> 
> ...



Once you know where you'll live, you can check out the public schools quite easily by state, county, and district.


----------



## jillian (Mar 16, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> I'll be moving to the US in the next few months.  Being a Brit, I've never experinced the US public school system.  My wife did, but it was 20 some years ago and she's lived in England for 10 years so her experience is to some extent out of date.
> 
> I have 2 children.  A daughter aged 10 and a son who will be 8 soon.  We will likely be living in the suburbs in the midwest.  I'd be intersted in some views about what I should be looking for as we look at deciding where they should go to school.
> 
> ...



Welcome to America....

Public schools in the U.S. can be very uneven. The first think you want to do is google for the school report cards for the various schools in the area. They will tell you the schools' math/english scores and will also tell you the percentage of children eligible for free hot lunch (which will tell you about the poverty level in the school).

If you're satisfied with the school report card for your local zoned schools, then you can relax a bit, and settle in before worrying about what else is available if you choose.

Beyond that, you want to look into magnate and gifted programs in your area. A good way to do this will be to go see the local council person or state assembly person in your area. They can give you an idea of what's available to you and maybe have people in constitutent services who can help walk you through the testing/application process relative to each school or point you toward someone else who can.

Also, here in NY there is a organization that isn't affiliated with the schools which gives a clear assessment of every school in the city.There may be something similar where you're going.

As you might have guessed, the best is that there are some amazing programs available to kids who can meet challenges and parents who are savvy. They will be given an opportunity to explore the arts as well as academics. The worst is that education can be very uneven, even within the same school district, so it can be a bit of a mine field.


----------



## BrianH (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey that's great.  Welcome.

There are definately pros and cons when it comes to education.

It also depends on your preference.

Where in the midwest are you moving?  

Every state has different rules and regulations when it comes to teacher-student ratio.  I think most of them are around 20 students per teacher.

It really depends on if you're a city person or a country person, or in between.

Bigger schools lack personability.  Sure your kids will have friends, but they will be a number to the school.  If you live in a city, you may not have much choice.  Your large schools are your big 4A, 5A, and super 5A.

Medium schools (in my opinion) are the best.  (Usually about 400-700 students in the whole school--if it's a high school---Your medium sized schools are your 3A and small 4A schools)  Your child will have little more access to opportunity than smaller schools.

Small schools are usually your really rural areas.  Agriculture towns, mining towns, etc...

States have standardized tests, so make sure that the school your child goes to has a good record when it comes to standardized test results.  This means they're good at teaching the kids what they need to know to pass their exams.

Welcome


----------



## tigerbob (Mar 16, 2008)

Kathianne said:


> Once you know where you'll live, you can check out the public schools quite easily by state, county, and district.



Yeah, I know, and I've looked at a few of the websites already.


----------



## tigerbob (Mar 16, 2008)

jillian said:


> Beyond that, you want to look into magnate and gifted programs in your area. A good way to do this will be to go see the local council person or state assembly person in your area. They can give you an idea of what's available to you and maybe have people in constitutent services who can help walk you through the testing/application process relative to each school or point you toward someone else who can.
> 
> Also, here in NY there is a organization that isn't affiliated with the schools which gives a clear assessment of every school in the city.There may be something similar where you're going.



Good info - thanks.  I'll check if there's something similar in Michigan.


----------



## tigerbob (Mar 16, 2008)

BrianH said:


> Hey that's great.  Welcome.
> 
> There are definately pros and cons when it comes to education.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this.  Moving to Michigan, somewhere in the metro Detroit area (my wife comes from there) - not too close to downtown though!.  I hear all kinds of horror stories about the local economy, which seems to have changed a lot since I lived there 10 years ago.

It will be a city school and from what I've seen we are looking at medium size (less than 1,000).  20 per teacher is actually better than the UK, which is good news if that's the case.

Jillian's provided some useful suggestions about the testing and application process, so we''ll look into that when we visit next month - we're going for 2 weeks to check out the housing market, recce the schools, see the in-laws and, of course, go to a Tigers game.

We have standardized tests in the UK as well, so it's good to know I'll be on somewhat familiar ground.

Thanks - much appreciated.


----------



## jillian (Mar 16, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> Good info - thanks.  I'll check if there's something similar in Michigan.



Good luck! If you think to, let us know what you find. I've been going through the process for middle school for my little guy.  Just don't let it stress you!


----------



## BrianH (Mar 16, 2008)

That's great...glad to provide some help.  good luck!


----------



## William Joyce (Mar 16, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> I'll be moving to the US in the next few months.  Being a Brit, I've never experinced the US public school system.  My wife did, but it was 20 some years ago and she's lived in England for 10 years so her experience is to some extent out of date.
> 
> I have 2 children.  A daughter aged 10 and a son who will be 8 soon.  We will likely be living in the suburbs in the midwest.  I'd be intersted in some views about what I should be looking for as we look at deciding where they should go to school.
> 
> ...



Real easy.  The whiter the area, the better the public schools.  The blacker, the worse.  I recommend you tour the school.  If Tyrone and friends are roaming the halls in their droopers, make a beeline for the door.

Since you'll be in the suburbs, that's a good start.  Only there it's white kids trying to ACT like blacks.  Thankfully they never quite pull off a perfect imitation.


----------



## midcan5 (Mar 17, 2008)

Some of the cynicism above is unfortunately true. My wife teaches in parochial school and several in-laws in private schools. Our children went to parochial grade school, public HS, and state university. They are doing very well. Depends on neighborhood but there are good teachers everywhere. Most really good public schools are in suburbs but Charter schools are doing well in the city. Private schools are extremely expensive. Local city magazines often rank or rate schools in area so check them out. Midwest suburbs should be very good. good luck.


----------



## Psychoblues (Mar 18, 2008)

Racism bears it's ugly and ignorant head.  There are also blacker schools that offer excellent education, tb.  Once you get into town check out what is available and what you can afford or agree to participate.  Good luck and I hope you find the dog eat dog policy of the United States to your liking!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Annie (Mar 18, 2008)

Psychoblues said:


> Racism bears it's ugly and ignorant head.  There are also blacker schools that offer excellent education, tb.  Once you get into town check out what is available and what you can afford or agree to participate.  Good luck and I hope you find the *dog eat dog policy of the United States to your liking!*!!!!!!!!!!!



I mean, as if anyone would.


----------



## Psychoblues (Mar 18, 2008)

Dig it, kitty!!!!!!!!




Kathianne said:


> I mean, as if anyone would.




You drinkin' tonight?


----------



## Annie (Mar 18, 2008)

Psychoblues said:


> Dig it, kitty!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, but I'm sure you're doing enough for both of us. So have you been in rehab the past few weeks?


----------



## Psychoblues (Mar 18, 2008)

No.  Why do you avoid the subject, kitty?  I already know but please share for the readers your observations on racial politics, OK?


----------



## tigerbob (Mar 19, 2008)

William Joyce said:


> Real easy.  The whiter the area, the better the public schools.  The blacker, the worse.  I recommend you tour the school.  If Tyrone and friends are roaming the halls in their droopers, make a beeline for the door.
> 
> Since you'll be in the suburbs, that's a good start.  Only there it's white kids trying to ACT like blacks.  Thankfully they never quite pull off a perfect imitation.



Not familiar with the term droopers but I assume that's what we call hoodies in the UK, or something of the same ilk.

Thanks WJ - I'll bear it in mind!


----------



## tigerbob (Mar 19, 2008)

Psychoblues said:


> Racism bears it's ugly and ignorant head.  There are also blacker schools that offer excellent education, tb.  Once you get into town check out what is available and what you can afford or agree to participate.  Good luck and I hope you find the dog eat dog policy of the United States to your liking!!!!!!!!!!!!



I lived there before so I'm familiar with the "dog eat dog".  I'm sure we'll all get along like clams.


----------



## tigerbob (Mar 19, 2008)

Psychoblues said:


> No.  Why do you avoid the subject, kitty?  I already know but please share for the readers your observations on racial politics, OK?



I can't stop you but that wasn't the intent of this thread.


----------



## Alucard (Mar 20, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> Not familiar with the term droopers but I assume that's what we call hoodies in the UK, or something of the same ilk.
> 
> Thanks WJ - I'll bear it in mind!



Welcome to America! The Greatest Country in the world!

WJ"s advice is the soundest... The criminal aspect alone is enough to base your decision... The white community schools are filled mostly with children that are disiplined, want to learn, and for most part, are raised in what you would probably consider a normal family environment...

Unfortunately in the black communities this type of parenting, and student attitude are rare... As a result the education system fails due to a lack of disipline and respect, and mentoring in the community... and from there the education problems just compound and get blamed on the government...

Good luck!


----------

